# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > مبتدی: مشکل در ساخت Setup

## ramin_shy

سلام 

من می خوام همراه نصب برنامه ام یک سری برنامه نصب کنم که تو لیست برنامه های خود install shiled نیست باید چی کار کنم

----------

